# rose bubble and mushrooms in bad shape



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I just woke up to find my rose bubble anemone very limp and stretched out as far as I've seen it yet. My LFS doesn't open for another 3 hours and i'm afraid it's dying. it's got white marks on it like it's losing all it's color. I just recently started supplementing with trace elements and feeding it cyclops twice a week. Could I be overfeeding/underfeeding it, too much trace elements? My ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates are all at 0, pH is right at 8.2, specific gravity of 1.024, with a temp of 80.5. 

I've got a 36 gallon that's running a sea clone protein skimmer, fluval canister filter rated for up to 75 gallons, fluval heater, and a marineland powerhead. Currently running 96 watts from a t5 setup. tank has been up for about a month and a half and currently have:

3 pink skunk clownfish (all under an inch)
1 fire shrimp
2 hermits
1 emerald crab
1 long tentacle anemone
1 rose bubble anemone
1 rabbit ear leather coral
30 lbs live rock
2 inches live sand

Anemones are on seperate sides of the tank so I've been able to rule out stinging each other for the nems, but my shrooms have been reproducing like crazy for the last two weeks since I put them in the tank, now they've just shriveled up and look like they wanna die. Any help would be awesome, thank you! I have noticed a dramatic increase in the amount of aiptasia in the tank and am trying to get rid of it.

Be gentle please, I'm still a noob


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

All i can say that may help is shrooms dont like fluctuating temperatures one bit neither do BTA. so if your test kits are reliable then fluctuating temperature would be my best bet.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

How are your anemones and mushrooms doing?


----------

